# Any Know the Value of an LGB 3172 car



## TommyG (Dec 23, 2020)

Anyone happen to know the value of an LGB 3172 train car? I’m looking to buy one. A guy on eBay has one listed for $129.00 but I’ve seen them for $89.00.


----------



## TommyG (Dec 23, 2020)

The car in question is an LGB Krombacher Pils car


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

TommyG said:


> Anyone happen to know the value of an LGB 3172 train car? I’m looking to buy one. A guy on eBay has one listed for $129.00 but I’ve seen them for $89.00.


Take a look at what they are actually currently selling for (including postage)








LGB 3172 for sale | eBay


Get the best deals for LGB 3172 at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



www.ebay.com





If you want one now you probably pay the $129, if you are willing to wait, you probably get a better deal.


----------



## trainmanfw&sw (Nov 4, 2020)

The items on eBay is priced all over the spectrum and some are at a ridiculous high price and some are reasonable priced. I have learned to put items in the Watch List and see how and what they sell for, this gives me an idea how things are selling and what the going price is at the time. I also send an offer to the seller, under Contact Seller, I have found that many times the seller will make a counter offer, or take your offer, all they can say is, NO. I do feel that right here around Christmas time that prices are a little higher, but after Christmas I feel they will drop some. Also look where the Bids are listed, look at the numbers if any, this will give an indication on how this item is selling, I see this item has no Bids for any of them listed, contact the seller and make an offer, you might be the only buyer at this time.

trainman


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

trainmanfw&sw said:


> I see this item has no Bids for any of them listed, contact the seller and make an offer, you might be the only buyer at this time.


What are you searching for on ebay.com?
When I search for "LGB 3172", only one item comes up and it is "buy it now"
All the completed items with that search are also "buy it now", so there wouldn't be any bids on any of those either.


----------



## TommyG (Dec 23, 2020)

krs said:


> Take a look at what they are actually currently selling for (including postage)
> http://[URL]https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=LGB+3172&_sacat=0&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc[/URL]
> 
> If you want one now you probably pay the $129, if you are willing to wait, you probably get a better deal.





krs said:


> What are you searching for on ebay.com?
> When I search for "LGB 3172", only one item comes up and it is "buy it now"
> All the completed items with that search are also "buy it now", so there wouldn't be any bids on any of those either.


Well I’m trying to determine if $129 is the going price or if $89 is the going price. I’m not in a hurry for the car.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

TommyG said:


> Well I’m trying to determine if $129 is the going price or if $89 is the going price. I’m not in a hurry for the car.


The going price is what you are prepared to pay. If they are scarce then you probably have to wait.
The eBay advanced search lets you search for "sold" listings.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Going price?

The value is a different number to different people.

Do a lot of research, and watch for a couple of years, and you will know the "value".

What is your time worth and how long can you wait? 

Ebay is no a gauge for what things are "worth" or their "value", it is a history of sale prices, and offered prices, no more no less.

I look at eBay like I do when I decide to gamble at Las Vegas, I set my limits BEFORE going into the casino!

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

TommyG said:


> Well I’m trying to determine if $129 is the going price or if $89 is the going price. I’m not in a hurry for the car.


There is no such thing as a "going price" on ebay.
I have seen the identical LGB item on ebay in the same week being offered at a 100% price difference.
If you look at the "sold" listings as Pete also suggested, you will find that the price for this particular car is pretty much constant right now.
The $80 and $99 sales are for used cars, the $120 to $130 price is for brand new ones.


----------



## yardtrain (Feb 18, 2008)

It’s “worth” is what ever you are willyto pay for it.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Asking ain't getting. Folks may price high hoping to attract a wealthy purchaser. Other price low (keeping a reserve) hoping that a bidding war will ensue. If you've got a Garden RR club in your area, check with them. Often they have items to sell or will put your request out to their members.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

And selling in a club eliminates the ebay fees, paypal fees, shipping fees, packing costs plus the buyer sees exactly what they are buying thus eliminatiing a return. My preference is always to club members first!!


----------



## trainmanfw&sw (Nov 4, 2020)

I've had good luck with eBay, both selling and buying, so for myself I don't think I will look at other options.

trainman


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So after all this, how much are you willing to pay for a new or used one? Have you made a decision?

Greg


----------



## maryjanea (Jan 9, 2021)

I also send an offer to the seller, under Contact Seller, I have found that many times the seller will make a counter offer, or take your offer, all they can say is, NO. I do feel that right here around Christmas time that prices are a little higher, but after Christmas I feel they will drop some.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I once saw the LGB animated Disney car selling for almost 1,000.00 dollars (Plus shipping) US and the next weekend I bought 2 for $45. 00 each at a show.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So the OP (Original Poster) has not seen fit to continue this thread, and never quantified what he would pay.

Lots of energy trying to help him, he joined, posted twice and gone. Good luck to you sir.

Greg


----------

